# Tarpon 160i Angler - Options



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Looking on their website, I see that the 160i is available with a rudder but the 160i Angler does not. Is this a mistake as the Angler is nothing more than a 160i with some fishing options?

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*T160i*

Thats about it. But the built in anchor system is nice to have.

I have the T160i...........its a very nice boat in all respects. It will not turn on a dime though like some others. Some say the rudder is a must,.....but I don't think I'll get one.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

If you order form KFS they will put it together any way you want.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks guys...

I finally convinced the Ms that I am not going to be in the Atlantic surf in a SIK but a SOT... She doesn't want to see me get trapped in a SIK in the surf and overturn..me neither!

The anchor system does sound nice... Are there any real challenges in the Atlantic surf that I should be aware of - strong currents, surge, etc.? What about night time cruising in the Bay?

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, there are definately some challenges fishing the surf. The first will be getting a 160 to the surf. A cart with Rolleez wheels would be nice.  Then there's wind, current and surf conditions. Just try it on very calm days at first and you'll soon learn what conditions you can handle comfortably. The wife and I went to Sandbridge yak surfing our Rippers today. Waist high around low tide. She only did one launch and recovery, but I was coaching her how to play in the impact zone and she took several waves in the face and didn't flip once. I went back out by myself and rode a bunch of waves and only got rolled one time.  Don't worry about the surf, just be cautious and use common sense. As far as the bay at night, I've been many times, but there are some real experts on this board with a lot of experience, so I'll leave that subject up to them.


----------

